# SanDisk Cruzer Edge write protected



## darkdaz (Nov 21, 2011)

hey
my Cruzer Edge 4gb flash drive which i brought from Argos, 

it was working ok for a couple of days, and then the it stopped working, 

it had the software on there, and now the software has gone, since then the flash drive has become write protected, and i have tired formatting via windows and dos, and still wont format, due to write protection, i have tired the registry hack, 
hell i have even tired a couple or programs to try and format it but they say cant find the usb flash drive even no its installed, 
i have tired to remove the read only atttibillitys from the folders, i get write protected.

so i cant add or delete anything to the usb flash drive,,

i am running windows, xp sp3..

can anyone help please thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please do not multiple post and start your own threads for your own problems

read the forum rules

http://www.techsupportforum.com/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## darkdaz (Nov 21, 2011)

i apologise, it was a mistake, i didnt mean to multipost before, i have already explained in my intro post


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try formatting the drive through Disk Management

Formatting a drive or device using Disk Management

Try it on another PC.

If still having issues and you just purchased this drive return it.


----------



## darkdaz (Nov 21, 2011)

i tried that eg with device manager on laptop and my desktop pc, still doesnt allow it..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If unable to get formatted with using multiple utilities and PC's then I would suggest replacing it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you use the "safely remove hardware" feature in Windows? If it's not used then I've seen that error come up.


----------



## darkdaz (Nov 21, 2011)

ok cheers anyway all  (i mean and said that with a cheerful reply)

i will take it back and see if i can get a replacement. thanks everyone...


also i have tired msdos method, eg, boot into safe mode, and disabled alot drivers, and tired to do it that way, hell i have even tired chdsk, but no luck


----------



## khalnayak (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey i have found others facing similar issues but then here are some solutions that you can try out, just check it out and see if it is helping.


----------

